
Ask HN: Can Tesla's Powerwall Replace a Generator? - WheelsAtLarge
Given that many in California will have to deal with unplanned blackouts. Is a Tesla Powerwall a good option to use during a blackout? Can it be installed without a solar installation?
======
slovette
Sure to both, but it won’t stand up for long I would think. Obviously
completely dependent on your usage, but it seems like these outages could
potentially last for a long time (weeks even?)...

Power walls are expensive. You may be better off looking at a NG generator and
then doing an on-site reserve tank that feeds off the utility line. That could
keep you online for weeks if it’s designed right and if you’re savvy, the cost
for this could be about the same as a powerwall.

That’s kinda how a friend of mine built his house here in CO. It’s solar as
well, and typically generates enough power in a day to recharge his 2 x power
walls 1.5x. He then has an NG generator that’s linked to an underground tank
that fills off the utility line.

Pretty smart. House basically takes care of itself and in the event it doesn’t
(say during a week or two long snow storm), the generator is there. And if the
utility kicks off, the tank can feed the generator for more than a month. More
than enough time for any weather to clear and sufficient solar to kick back
in.

I think in your case, since you don’t have solar, just the same idea around
the generator + tank could work well without breaking the bank too much?

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
I didn't realize there was an NG alternative for the home. Thx for the info.

